# Bulldog going crazy? HELP!!!!



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Our English bulldog is having some issues:afraid: he is pacing, barking at everything, overly sensitive, and on edge... He bit my sister this morning when she attempted to pet his head (bit her chin close to her throat!) he's a beloved dog, my buddy but he's being weird! He's only two and a half and is going senile he's NEVER been this way... It started right are the was neutered and before we got teddy which was about nov 15 2013 he has severe skin allergies and is on a proscription food. He's going to the vet tomorrow. Any advice? I'm freaking out!!!:afraid:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would suggest you try to video tape the behavior and bring it to your vet. Many things from Thyroid to liver problems can cause them to act strangely. After he is checked out throughly by your vet, complete with blood tests, my next step would be to contact an behaviorist (not a trainer) and go from there.

Bully breeds can be difficult, but you want to rule out medical problems first. Our English Bull Dog, Frank, is quite tenacious. He is a love but can be a brat! We keep him at my daughter's x-boy friends house because he is not trust worthy with the baby.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have no experience with bull dogs, so I can't specifically help you with that part of it. I definitely agree that ruling out medical issues comes first, then a behaviorist. In the meantime keep your faces away from his and be careful with hand gestures. Keep your household as relaxed as possible.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

So he went to the vest and saw a behaviorist today they are going to draw blood may 7th but for now we have a plug in doggie pheromone to chill him... He was really overly slow this morning no aggression though he's been shaking his head but the vet says he doesn't have a ear infection! Worrying...

" Bully breeds can be difficult, but you want to rule out medical problems first. Our English Bull Dog, Frank, is quite tenacious. He is a love but can be a brat! "
Ours has never been this way until now. I talk to him and say "this isn't Buddha (Buddha is his name) who's taking over calm, zen Buddha? Your not this way!!!!" it's like I'm trying to convince him out of being like this... 

Just PLEASE don't make it be a brain tumor!!!:argh::afraid::bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear this - hope the vet can get to the bottom of it. :hug:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You could also consider a DAP (pheromone) collar. I am on your side about nothing neurological (like tumor).


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

We are getting a color tonight because the plug in seems to be working (and he has to be boarded soon... Hoping he'll be fine)!!!  normal Buddha! I'm trying not to get my hopes up just yet though.


----------

